# is there any gold in flat packs?



## usaman65 (Jan 3, 2008)

gathering chips slowly but shorely.......
kev


----------



## Noxx (Jan 3, 2008)

Stop posting like crazy and USE THE SEARCH BUTTON.

Also, visit Steve's website: http://www.goldrecovery.us


----------



## usaman65 (Jan 3, 2008)

posting like crazy? what are you taking about?


----------



## Noxx (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry I was in bad mood, but please use the search function.


----------



## skyline27 (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow. It appears to be some sort of memory module. Fascinating stuff. Great post!


----------



## usaman65 (Jan 4, 2008)

do i have to grind the chips up to recover the gold?


----------



## Noxx (Jan 4, 2008)

Cut the fingers, it's the best way to process them in Aqua Regia or AP.


----------



## usaman65 (Jan 4, 2008)

i know that but is there any gold worth processing in the flat packs?


----------



## lmills148 (Jan 4, 2008)

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?t=1012&highlight=flatpacks


and a happy new year...


----------



## usaman65 (Jan 4, 2008)

thanks


----------

